# Deep cleaning company



## cooltide (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi - can anyone recommend a reasonably priced company to give, at short notice, a property a deep clean prior to moving in?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This sticky provides a list of cleaning companies. Most, if not all of these provide a deep cleaning service too. You can get more information by browsing their websites. Not sure if prices are mentioned if you call them, they should be able to provide you with that information too.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/54767-read-before-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure how deep a clean is needed, but for our last move, we got our usual cleaner for twice the time, got the company to supply another lady for the whole day and then Mrs TWG supervised them both scouring the place out top to bottom.

Total cost as about 600Dhs in maids charges ...


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

go to the reception of your building, they can tell you which company usually does this on short notice, or maybe they can have an inhouse cleaning person.. 

a friend did this last week, used the inhouse cleaner of the building, charged 100 dhs for 2 hours BUT as advised before, you need someone to supervise the job and specify how you want things cleaned...


----------

